# My Pens Plus Finish Method Video



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2016)

Since I was one of the earlier users of Pens Plus from Doctor's Woodshop, I've gotten a lot of questions and PM's here about it.   I've made various comments in threads here about it as well.  Specifically, many have asked me about my method using pens plus during the sanding process.  

Better than explaining is showing and explaining, in my opinion.

Here is a video covering my process:  

https://youtu.be/yPA6oj05MrI

Thanks!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 1, 2016)

Excellent video, Dan! Nice, relaxed, comfortable feel to it. But you don't look anything like your IAP avatar - better start turning in a coat & tie.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2016)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Excellent video, Dan! Nice, relaxed, comfortable feel to it. But you don't look anything like your IAP avatar - better start turning in a coat & tie.



haha.  On Sundays I shave and dress up to preach.  The rest of the week I'm a scrubby turner.  ;-)    Plus I read somewhere neck ties and lathes aren't a good mix.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 1, 2016)

So true. And Captain Eddie says "no bling!" in the shop (Jewelry - wedding rings included)

Again - nice job


----------



## TonyL (Oct 1, 2016)

Very well done. I am TannerTucker..left you a nice comment. I like the quality of the video. What camera did you use please?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Very well done. I am TannerTucker..left you a nice comment. I like the quality of the video. What camera did you use please?




Thanks Tony - At this point I'm not 'serious' enough about it to really invest in equipment for record videos.  

This was recorded with a gopro session that I picked up just to have fun with.  Briefly edited on and uploaded from my iphone.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you. Well it was as good if not better than most that have seen. You did have the benefit of excellent lighting, but I really thought it was superbly recorded.


----------



## CREID (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for the video. I am also now a subscriber, can't wait until the next one.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2016)

CREID said:


> Thanks for the video. I am also now a subscriber, can't wait until the next one.




Thanks.  I'm trying to think of what else I want to do...


----------



## TonyL (Oct 1, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the video. I am also now a subscriber, can't wait until the next one.
> ...


 

I know it has been done, but your custom finial process(?).


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > CREID said:
> ...





That was the first video that I made.  2 weeks ago...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZJ4_Hd-7do


----------



## CREID (Oct 1, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Masshardt said:
> ...



I liked that one too.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Oct 1, 2016)

Good Vid Dan!!


----------



## keithncsu (Oct 1, 2016)

Ok I have both a confession and apology haha! After finding out I was allergic to CA, my searches for an alternative led me to your posts on here about Pen's Plus. After reading about the application during sanding I decided to give it a shot. Here's the confession part: I misinterpreted your statement and actually put it on the sandpaper itself. When done my first thought was that it was stupid haha. So I owe you the apology now that I see the correct way to do it. The pen turned out fine and all the others since have as well. The rest were sanded like normal then the finish applied afterwards. Really looking forward to trying one with the correct method haha! Thanks for the video! And the original misinterpreted explanation too!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2016)

keithncsu said:


> Ok I have both a confession and apology haha! After finding out I was allergic to CA, my searches for an alternative led me to your posts on here about Pen's Plus. After reading about the application during sanding I decided to give it a shot. Here's the confession part: I misinterpreted your statement and actually put it on the sandpaper itself. When done my first thought was that it was stupid haha. So I owe you the apology now that I see the correct way to do it. The pen turned out fine and all the others since have as well. The rest were sanded like normal then the finish applied afterwards. Really looking forward to trying one with the correct method haha! Thanks for the video! And the original misinterpreted explanation too!



Haha - I guess seeing is different than reading.  There are a lot of things that come through better on video or in person rather than written.

Truthfully, my approach is more helpful on some blanks than others.  If it's something super solid like a nicely stabilized blank with no voids or olivewood or something, there's  not much of anything to get filled.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Oct 1, 2016)

Nice job explaining your technique and the quality of the video itself. You also answered my biggest question about a friction polish - durability. This is the second video of yours I've watched & both have been very helpful.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 1, 2016)

TattooedTurner said:


> Nice job explaining your technique and the quality of the video itself. You also answered my biggest question about a friction polish - durability. This is the second video of yours I've watched & both have been very helpful.



Thanks.   To be clear, my comments do not apply to the category of 'friction polish.'  Only this particular product.  I do not recommend or use Mylands, HUT  etc.  They don't hold up as well as Pens Plus in my and others experience.

No finish is perfect and I'm not saying it won't wear at all but all signs are good.  If I want a soft finish, this is a nice option.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 1, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Masshardt said:
> ...


 
Thank you. I missed it, but will watch tonight! Thanks again.


----------



## farmer (Oct 2, 2016)

*Friction polish*



Dan Masshardt said:


> TattooedTurner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job explaining your technique and the quality of the video itself. You also answered my biggest question about a friction polish - durability. This is the second video of yours I've watched & both have been very helpful.
> ...






Yup had some salesman sell me a bottle of the hut friction polish .
I hate the crap ...... and have zero use for any friction polish after using the stuff I got ...

I like your video,  just not hip on the friction polish ..


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 2, 2016)

Great video Dan! Excellent info and demo. 
I like that you came in close for the action on this video. It really helps!
Keep them coming!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 2, 2016)

farmer said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > TattooedTurner said:
> ...




Thanks.  I bought a bottle of hut in a pinch once a couple years ago.  Not impressed at all.  There are some differences between the standards like HUT and Mylands and the Pens Plus.  The type of oil used and the chemical process with the wax being a couple.   The HUT will separate into two distinct parts in the bottle.  The Pens Plus stays in solution much more so.  

If I had to pick only one finish to use though, it would still be CA.    What's your standard finish of choice?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 2, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Great video Dan! Excellent info and demo.
> I like that you came in close for the action on this video. It really helps!
> Keep them coming!



Thanks.  It's an evolution - the video making stuff.  I put the camera on my dental light boom arm to get it close.


----------



## farmer (Oct 3, 2016)

*Finish*



Dan Masshardt said:


> farmer said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Masshardt said:
> ...



I like your video, I like how big and clean your shop looks !

My work  is different from yours... different style 
I don't do pen  kits ....... and my work is always segmented and normally always has a glass like finish..  



Epoxy , west system 105/207

 Solarez UV  finish  using a hair salon finger nail lamp to harden the finish .

  Lighter fluid and synthetic wax   lots of lighter fluid rubbed then burnished in, then waxed ..

A CA finish doesn't compare to epoxy or  solarez UV finishes ...

I used a CA finish for years,  now I don't want anything to do with a CA finish .
Its just doesn't compare to what the professionals use ..............


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 3, 2016)

Farmer - I'd love to learn more about it one day.


----------



## farmer (Oct 3, 2016)

*Your video*



Dan Masshardt said:


> Farmer - I'd love to learn more about it one day.



Dan you seem like a nice enough of a person and you have skills .
You might have more skills and knowledge then me..

I tend to lean toward glass like finishes on my work ...

 Do a Experiment use zippo or another known lighter fluid, and just soak the wood with the lighter fluid ..

You cant put enough lighter fluid on .when you think you have enough on triple that ...

Then with your lathe on high RPM's burnish the wood , use more lighter fluid if you want ...

Then use a synthetic wax or carnauba car paste wax from the auto parts store and wax the piece 3 or 4 times. 

Straight up, first time someone told me to do this I thought they were nuts .
and I didn't use enough lighter fluid .

Use a dripping paper towel and slop on the lighter fluid ....
then burnish .
I will spend 20 minutes burnishing a pool cue shaft .

Only issue is the lighter fluid and wax is only a  temporary finish ...........
The oils in our hands will break down a lighter fluid and the synthetic wax finish ...

Anyway give it a honest try..

My theory is the paraffin oil in the lighter fluid seals the water pores in the wood but it takes allot of lighter fluid ...

I still like your video , camera needs to be closer and some more lighting like a Led lights with tissue or white cloth over the lights to soften the light .

2 lights or led light panels should work .

Think Soft light ...............
Like on a cloudy day ...   no shadows ...
Only issue will be the light will be polarized so you will need to adjust lights and cam recorder so the lights angle of reflection doesn't shine in the lens


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I have generally been disappointed with friction polishes, but this one shows promise and I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## mmayo (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for your time. I will give this technique and those pruducts another look. Nice shop.

I have been trying six-eight coats of BLO/CA followed by four coats of Tru-Oil on non-CA pens with success. As you say, not the shine of CA, but nice.


----------



## Razorburne (Nov 21, 2016)

Great video, Dan!  Thanks so much for putting this out to help with the learning curve. I use Pens Plus myself and it is my go to finish at the moment. I have a small 2 pen order to get out in the next couple of weeks - I'm gonna try your process to see how it goes. 

I've started watching some of your other videos as well and I like them so far. I have only used CA thick to glue my tubes in up to this point but might need to change to epoxy after watching your video. It looks almost impossible to screw up gluing in a tube using epoxy but even with thick CA it seems easy to potentially get a tube stuck part way in when it starts to set up on you.  Gluing up with epoxy seems so stress free. For me using CA I'm always praying that I don't mess up and have to be R used to get it done quickly before time runs out.


----------



## Bob in SF (Nov 22, 2016)

Many thanks, Dan.

Another fine video.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 22, 2016)

Razorburne said:


> Great video, Dan!  Thanks so much for putting this out to help with the learning curve. I use Pens Plus myself and it is my go to finish at the moment. I have a small 2 pen order to get out in the next couple of weeks - I'm gonna try your process to see how it goes.
> 
> I've started watching some of your other videos as well and I like them so far. I have only used CA thick to glue my tubes in up to this point but might need to change to epoxy after watching your video. It looks almost impossible to screw up gluing in a tube using epoxy but even with thick CA it seems easy to potentially get a tube stuck part way in when it starts to set up on you.  Gluing up with epoxy seems so stress free. For me using CA I'm always praying that I don't mess up and have to be R used to get it done quickly before time runs out.





I think epoxy is pretty foolproof but a few others do have issues with it at times from what they've reported.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

